# Ford E450 Radio Wiring



## 90575 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all again, If we don't get another chance Kay & I would like to wish you all a merry Christmas and great new year.

I have at long last decided to replace the long since defunk radio/cassette in our Ford E450 with a new shiny cd/MP3 radio, after having spent half an hour and cutting my fingers to bits I managed to finaly get the old one out ( how do car thieves manage to do it in 10 seconds and make no noise?)

I was hoping that like most european radios that it may have a sticker on the back denoting which wire does which, but oh no, nothing so I am left with approx 15 wires all looking for a home, I don't suppose anyone has a wiring diagram for the radio wires on these Fords? ( my new radio does have a wiring diagram so it's just a case of identifying the correct wires in the van)

Thanks in anticapation of your help and all the best

Ian & Kay


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Try the web:12 v resource.com. These guys claim that they have all wiring diagrams. Ask them your question and see what happens. If I were you I would try to get a complete manual of your Ford. I bought one for my Chevy . If the above does not work you should go to a Ford dealer. I know from a Swiss GM dealer they have a lot of electronic manuals even from the US.
Good luck


----------

